# Best bait for pompano.



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

What is most successful bait to catch pompano in your experience??


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Peeled shrimp for me. Sand fleas are second best. Of course these are my preferences, others like sand fleas best.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghost shrimp and sand fleas.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

For me, peeled market shrimp(not frozen), sand fleas or fish strips. Not necessarily in that order. Depends on the day.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll agree with peeled shrimp and sand fleas. They've already got ya covered.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One thing I want to add is that it really pays to bring more than one option. I usually have two or three bait options when I go Pompano fishing and there's been so many times where the second or third backup was the one that got the bites.


----------

